# Irish: see, hear, speak



## blacksmyth

Somebody out there who could he;p me with a few words in Irish?

I need the translation, it should be Chorca Dhuibhne Irish, of the following:

 The 3 Senses

See!
Hear!
Speak!


Thanks
ED


----------



## kgleoite

Hi Blacksmyth,

Do you mean the five senses? If not give me the context in how you plan to use words and I'll be able to help you better.

The five senses - Na Cúig Chéadfa
Sight - Amharc or Radharc
Taste - Blas
Smell - Boladh or Boltanas
Sound -Éisteacht
Touch - Tadhall


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Or did you mean the imperative forms of these three verbs?


----------



## kgleoite

Setwale_Charm said:


> Or did you mean the imperative forms of these three verbs?


 
Yes maybe, but I really


----------



## blacksmyth

Thanks @ all for the fast reply.

I mean the imperative, i want to show the Irish words (Imperative) of the 3 out of 5 senses, because it is in context with an educational topic.

The topic would be or the title of the picture: *the 3 senses*

*See!*
*Hear!*
*Speak*!

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Setwale_Charm

feic!
eist!
labhair!


----------



## blacksmyth

Thanks a million
Ed


----------

